# old ship photo - ship's name????



## Saracen (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I got an old photo from somebody who is looking for information about his grandfather. He was working at the ship which name Iam looking for.

The only information I have: probably ship of Hamburg-America Line or NGL. Time: between 1910 and 1938










Thanks for helping me!

Tina


----------



## Brent Chambers (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Tina,
It could be the Bulgaria(1898/10,237grt) of the Hamburg America Line, although with the deckhouse around the f'wd mast could be Batavia(1899/
10,178grt), also of Hamburg America.
Happy hunting,
Brent


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Tina, I agree with Brent and I should think she would be the 'Batavia'.
Both ships were reconstructed in 1906, but I believe only the 'Batavia' received the deckhouse.
The picture must date to before WWI as the liner didn't return to HAPAG service after hostilities ended.

Bruce


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

More info here

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/10592


----------



## Saracen (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

thanks a lot for your hekp. This gives me a direction where I am looking for.

Tina


----------

